# Williamstown 19/10



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Breamboy and i are looking to head out at Willy for some Snapper action all welcome will confirm time Wednesday arvo.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Waiting for Sat fella's, good luck.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Waiting for the weekend too. Very keen to see how you go!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Cant fish the Friday but goodluck fellas - weekends looking pretty bloody good at this stage


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Keen to hear how you go alrighty. I've got work up to my neck, but will be keen to hear all about it.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Plans have changed as Breamboy is unable to make it tomorrow unless anyone else is keen for a fish around Willy i might head down to Kirks Point/Point Wilson weather is looking good plan to fish around Arthur the Great


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

In the mid eighties a mate and I paddled out to Arthur The Great before sunset after a long fruitless day on the whiting. It was our custom to work our way through a slab during such excursions and we were making a now half arsed attempt to find a late season red. We approached the few boats that were just leaving. One of them said how he'd seen bigger sharks out here than our 16' Canadian canoe.

Fug him....last ditch attempt to save the day. Very calm and we knew there was no chance of a blow so we settled in. Got nothing and as it was getting late we pulled the pin as a sea mist descended. We weren't prepared for that or the looong paddle back and hadn't given a thought that we'd have trouble finding the car in the dark let alone in a thick, cold, drenching mist.

No idea how we arsed back to shore paddling blind. Dunno how we arsed it back exactly to the car. Dunno how we didn't have a heart attack when something big went thud into the canoe.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Bloody hell varp are just you trying to scare me or is it a secret spot of yours that you don't want anyone fishing. :lol: 
I've heard there is some big bronzies :shock: out that way and some monster gummys


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Kelly, for $16 I have everything ya need to turn ya into a flasher! That's probably best left for a remote place like Kirksrather than Williamstown (although that's probably a more appropriately named place). How do ya want me to get em to ya?


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

> Kelly, for $16 I have everything ya need to turn ya into a flasher!


There's still a law against that. You may have been spending too much time at Campbells Cove Poddy. Nobody here wants to see any blokes dangly bits... :?



> Bloody hell varp are just you trying to scare me


 Nahh....just reminiscing and wondering how the fug I managed to survive my stoopid youth. You'll be right I'm sure and while there's a slim chance of a sea mist this time of year, a cheap little compass in the kit is probably a good idea anyways. We had two bumps in the canoe though. The biggest was miles off St Kilda at night and that was a solid "WHUMP".   . Thought night fishing has got hairs on it ever since. Have heard bronzies aren't very aggro, just curious....might pay to keep a roll of bum wipe in the kit too.  

It's a grouse looking spot and I'm sure if there's any lip to be pulled you'll be on to it! Good luck.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Bronzies, Need one desparately. Need some help though, Anyone up for it???


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I'll give it a go sounds like fun.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Excellent. two tempos with two less than sensible pilots. Sounds like the ultimate shark fishing machine. Will have to do a bit of research as i havent done any shark in the bay. Any thoughts?


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Probably better off not thinking about it too much Sean or you'll probably not give it a whirl....


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

varp said:


> Probably better off not thinking about it too much Sean or you'll probably not give it a whirl....


I agree, thinking just keeps me out of trouble.


----------

